# wie schreibe ich im kreis???



## lUpuS (18. September 2001)

hey, eine frage, die mich bewegt, wie schreibe ich in ps im kreis???


----------



## GhostFaceKiller (18. September 2001)

*Ganz einfach*

Es gibt im Modus TEXT oben in der Leiste einen kleinen Button, den du anklicken musst und dort kannst du alle möglichen Sachen einstellen.

Auf diesem Bild siehst du den Button nochmal


----------



## lUpuS (18. September 2001)

sorry, aber wo ist denn da ein kreis, hab da ja auch schon geguckt...


----------



## flaschebier (19. September 2001)

*is nich*

das geht in photoshop nicht so ohne weiteres mein freund. du kannst text nur verbiegen oder verkrümmen. beim wölben verziehen sich dadurch dann schnell die buchstaben.

kannst sie nicht automatisch um einen pfad (in diesem fall kreis) laufen lassen. da must du wohl zu illustrator oder freehand, etc. greifen. da kannste pfade, also beliebige formen, mit text verketten. da ist es total easy.

aber ps ist ja auch kein layout progi sondern nen bildbearbeiter.

hab ich mir am anfang auch die nägel für abgekaut.

gibt zwar nen tut für das positionieren von buchstaben um einen kreis, ist aber albern und dauert ewig.

;((


----------



## Fey (19. Oktober 2001)

*Ähem...*

...sind wir hier nicht im Freehand-Forum??? Also wenn sich Deine Frage auf Freehand bezieht (wovon ich bei der Wahl des Forums jetzt mal einfach ausgehe) versuch ich mal zu helfen.

*freehand aufmach* so...

...Du schreibst Deinen Text und zeichnest mit der Ellipse einen Kreis. Den Kreis wandelst Du in Pfade um. (Einfach ungruppieren) Danach markierst Du beides und wählst im Menue "Text > Attach to Path" (ich muss jetzt zugeben das ich den deutschen Begriff dafür nicht kenne, aber es ist im Englischen das vierte von unten, Shortcut dafür ist strg-shift-y). Dann wird Dein Text automatisch am Kreis ausgerichtet.

Hoffe, daß ich helfen konnte.

Grüße, Fey


----------



## lUpuS (19. Oktober 2001)

hmmmmmmm,... dachte ich hätte es ins ps forum gepostet, naja schon was länger her,.. joa, freehand hab ich leider nicht... hmpf, egaaaaaal


----------



## flaschebier (19. Oktober 2001)

*ehemals..*

war auch in ps-forum gepostet! is wohl bei umgestaltung der der seite ins freehand forum übernommen worden.


----------



## Shiivva (19. Oktober 2001)

In Photoshop ist das leider etwas kompliziert...
Klick mich


----------

